# I am looking for somebody to adopt a bunny



## AnnaS (Sep 14, 2006)

It looks like everything is fine now. My son,who is 16 months,gets to pet the bunny now, and I thinkChernish is getting used to him and gets more attention this way.

I give him treats and clean his cage.

Thanks

Anna


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats great to hear!

Its nice that your son is so young and he will learn very earlytocare and respect your bunny. 

Im glad to heareverything is well! Please keep us posted

-Haley


----------

